# How would you restore a Sargent 3411



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I got a Sargent 3411 at a pawn shop the other day for 6 bucks. I did the metal parts. I am getting good at it LOL.....

Question for the plane and or tool restoration guys: What would you do with the wood part of the plane? Sand it down/strip it and redo a finish? Leave as is?

BTW: Thanks Dave Paine!!!! yoou got me hooked LOL.. I also picked up 4 other planes to work on.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am very happy if I have "corrupted" you to do these restorations. 

Shop Dad has a transitional restoration thread last year. I recall Woodwart adding a post about how he fixed up the wooden sole.

Post #21 in this thread. I presume you want to use the plane, since fixing the sole will reduce any potential collectible value.

It is not difficult to fix the sole. Sand, plane and perhaps cut out a new layer for the working sole like Woodwart did.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/transitional-jointer-plane-restore-40064/index2/


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a SB #35 in almost the exact condition yours is in. All I did to it was clean the metal parts, sand the bottom flat and then give the whole thing a couple of coats of BLO.

I like the "patina" of the old wood so I didn't want to do anything to the rest of the wood. If yours is just "patina" and doesn't have any grease or other contaminants on it, you could do the same - flatten the sole and go with it. If you wanted to clean it up a little more, you could use some mineral spirits/naptha and a scotch brite pad to clean it followed by some BLO.

If you really wanted to, you could always sand the whole thing down to clean bare wood and go from there - I don't know why you would want to, but you can if you want 

I've only worked on the one transitional so my experience is limited, but I'm sure others will chime in with their recommendations/experiences.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

In the link below the gentleman describes how he uses GOJO with the orange pumice to clean the dirt grease and grim off of wooden ploughs. I've never attempted it, but It may be worth a shot.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/zDillinger/plowPlane-Care/plowPlanes-01.asp


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Before you do anything crazy like gojo, lol sorry but that's out there, read this:

http://www.creoleproject.blogspot.com/p/cleaning-restoring-and-preserving.html


----------

